# Starrett no 127 the prettiest and rarest micrometer



## Braeden P (Apr 17, 2021)

So I got a boat load of tools today from the person I bought my lathe from and when I opened this box I was shocked this has to be the prettiest micrometer every made there are a lot on eBay for a whopping 1000 bucks really pricey but keep your eye out this things are pretty!


----------



## francist (Apr 17, 2021)

Sweeeeeet! That is indeed one pretty mic — and of course we all appreciate that the screw slots are perfectly aligned with the arc of the frame, right?

-frank


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 17, 2021)

I have the Starrat rod mic that spans 1"-6", with the standard I beam look, but it reads very accurately.

You have a nice find there - quality and beauty!


----------



## brino (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice.

Congratulations Braeden!

-brino


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 17, 2021)

I like the bakelite insulator.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 17, 2021)

Now every body will be searching e-bay for those.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeff wants the box....


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 17, 2021)

you will have to pry it from my cold dead hand!


----------



## Z2V (Apr 17, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Jeff wants the box....


Braeden is probably too new to the forum to know about the box story.

Nice mic, for sure


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 17, 2021)

I am to new to know that story


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 17, 2021)

Z2V said:


> Braeden is probably too new to the forum to know about the box story.
> 
> Nice mic, for sure



Do tell!


----------



## benmychree (Apr 17, 2021)

I think that series was made for US Armories, but would have to consult old catalogs to confirm.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 18, 2021)

francist said:


> of course we all appreciate that the screw slots are perfectly aligned with the arc of the frame, right?
> 
> -frank


Funny, I was just thinking of this the other day. They call it "clocking" the screws, though it usually refers to turning the screws so the slots are all aligned.


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes John you are correct these were used to measure shells and it was going to be thrown away with a ton of other tools!


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 18, 2021)

I agree - that is gorgeous.   Let me be the first to say


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 19, 2021)

Z2V said:


> Braeden is probably too new to the forum to know about the box story.
> 
> Nice mic, for sure


story? I want to hear about it.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Apr 24, 2021)

That mic is awesome!  Def Starrett quality !


----------



## tjb (Apr 24, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Jeff wants the box....


Good one, Mike.  Can't stop laughing!


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 24, 2021)

We need to know the story!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2021)

Unless Jeff has the links, and wants to bring it back, it's buried in the past.


----------



## tjb (Apr 24, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Unless Jeff has the links, and wants to bring it back, it's buried in the past.


I have the links.  But we need unanimous permission, don't you think?


----------



## Z2V (Apr 24, 2021)

I’d have to do some digging to find the origin, if you have the links I’m good with it. If I remember didn’t it start in some PM’s? 
Go for it, we don’t want to leave everyone wondering what they are missing out on.


----------



## tjb (Apr 24, 2021)

Z2V said:


> I’d have to do some digging to find the origin, if you have the links I’m good with it. If I remember didn’t it start in some PM’s?
> Go for it, we don’t want to leave everyone wondering what they are missing out on.


Yep.  You're remembering correctly.

Everybody, hang tight.  It'll take me a little editing to dig it out.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Aukai (Apr 24, 2021)

Jeff are you still firm on the pricing? I think I remember correctly.....


----------



## middle.road (May 10, 2021)

*waiting*
I don't remember the saga...


----------



## Braeden P (May 10, 2021)

Same here still waiting


----------



## Aukai (May 10, 2021)




----------

